
The AMD Ryzen 3 3300X and 3100 CPU Review: A Budget Gaming Bonanza - pella
https://www.anandtech.com/print/15774/the-amd-ryzen-3-3300x-and-3100-cpu-review
======
pella
more review:

[https://videocardz.com/86840/amd-ryzen-3-3300x-and-
ryzen-3-3...](https://videocardz.com/86840/amd-ryzen-3-3300x-and-
ryzen-3-3100-review-roundup)

